# Proper Rpm for mowing/fel JD 1026r



## rpdranc (Dec 8, 2011)

Finally got my first tractor, big day! JD 1026r. Couple questions, what rpm speed should I be at for reg mowing? When wld I refer to the power take off marker on the tachometer at 3200rpm? Is that true low vs high as well?

There is a flashing rectangle w two lines in the hour meter, don't recall that being on initially, don't see anything in manual. Sorry for questions, would hv liked to hv had a little more show and tell from JD, they just kind of sent me on my way.

Thanks!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They say to run at full throttle, however, for me, I go about 2 /3rds up to full throttle depending on the load. Going fully throttled cutting minor grass just seems a bit much. Just guessing on the flashing triangle, but it sounds like the hazard lights indicator to me, as I invision the triangle with the ! in the middle, but could it even be a lightning bolt? I'd call the dealer. They owe you some explaination! How's about some pictures?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Going full throttle is more for engine cooling than for cutting. You want full throttle to keep that air flowing over that engine.


----------

